# Nereid Tattoos



## hippocrachus (Feb 19, 2004)

Greetings,

My friend is looking for a picture of a sea nymph for a tattoo and I'm having Trouble finding any good pics.
Knowing this community has got to have a lot more info on the matter than anything I could ever come up with: Anyone have any links or pics they could share for the benefit of humanity?

Thanks.


----------



## Knightfall (Feb 19, 2004)

Here's a link to the picture of the new nymph artwork in the MM v.3.5...

http://www.wizards.com/dnd/images/MM35_gallery/MM35_PG198.jpg


----------



## hippocrachus (Feb 19, 2004)

Yeah, I tried that one. She said too much "boobage." Unfortunate. Thanks though.


----------



## Knightfall (Feb 19, 2004)

hippocrachus said:
			
		

> Yeah, I tried that one. She said too much "boobage." Unfortunate. Thanks though.




Well, isn't that... interesting. She wants a nereid tattoo but isn't willing to really go for it. Oh well, to each there own. (Note: I wouldn't tattoo that on me either.)


----------



## Gez (Feb 19, 2004)

If she has classic tastes:


















More modern, and boobage-less:





Not overly boobagy:





I found this rather cute:





Remember kids, Google Image Search is your friend, your saviour, your guide, your messiah. Worship Google Image Search.


----------



## hippocrachus (Feb 19, 2004)

Heh, yeah I tried the one of Thetis on the hippokampus too. I personally thought it'd make a pretty cool tattoo. Oh well.
All google ever comes up with for me is pr0n


----------



## Aeolius (Feb 19, 2004)

Here's the sea nymph model that I use with Poser:


----------



## hippocrachus (Feb 20, 2004)

These are some awesome pics guys, thanks.


----------

